# Dubai Sorting Center??



## SC88

I bought some stuff off of eBay a few months ago, and I still haven't received it. Usually, they arrive in my mailbox at the GPO within a couple months.

I contacted the seller, and he told me he'd look into it. He got back to me a few hours later saying that the package is at the Dubai Sorting Center. Does anyone know what and where that is?


----------



## saraswat

Unless it has changed in the past few years, the sorting center used to be the huge post office complex in Karama, across from Baby Shop.

The sorting center is where all mail first goes, after which it is checked/sorted and then sent out to the respective areas, ultimately ending up in your mail box. If it hasn't been 14 working days, I wouldn't worry much. I order off of eBay frequently and the stuff always arrives, sometimes quicker but on average in 14 days. Also with the Eid holidays, you should add 5 days to the expected delivery date, they ain't working during Eid.


----------



## Budw

Yes, its in Karama, sometimes they do not inform you, so its better to check. Couple of months delay is not normal... 

There is a good alternative that I use all the time, its Aramex Shop and Ship. Once you register, you get a forwarding address in a couple of countries (US, UK, China, and a few others), and they forward everything per courier to you at home in less than a week; and you can track all packages once it arrived in your account. The cost is slightly higher (41aed per lbs I think) , but still very competitive.


----------



## SC88

saraswat said:


> Unless it has changed in the past few years, the sorting center used to be the huge post office complex in Karama, across from Baby Shop.
> 
> The sorting center is where all mail first goes, after which it is checked/sorted and then sent out to the respective areas, ultimately ending up in your mail box. If it hasn't been 14 working days, I wouldn't worry much. I order off of eBay frequently and the stuff always arrives, sometimes quicker but on average in 14 days. Also with the Eid holidays, you should add 5 days to the expected delivery date, they ain't working during Eid.


Oh, I see! Well, it's been over 5 months now, and I've checked my mailbox several times during this time. I don't know what to do.


----------



## saraswat

SC88 said:


> Oh, I see! Well, it's been *over 5 months now*, and I've checked my mailbox several times during this time. I don't know what to do.


Uhh... yeah, I don't think you are going to get that item anymore. Get in touch with the seller and eBay and open a claim on the purchase ... Although 5 months might make it hard for you to make a case for yourself but it is worth a shot...


----------



## SC88

saraswat said:


> Uhh... yeah, I don't think you are going to get that item anymore. Get in touch with the seller and eBay and open a claim on the purchase ... Although 5 months might make it hard for you to make a case for yourself but it is worth a shot...


Oh, no. I'll look into it.

The seller says he shipped it, and I believe him, 'cuz I bought a bunch of other stuff from him, and I got them real quick. He also has a good rating on eBay. 

Could it be that the package was misplaced here in Dubai, at the Sorting Center? I'll try and inquire in Karama.


----------



## VWCefiro

5 months is a very long time too long actually if you can a open case do it now and have the conversation with the seller from there and provide the tracking # along with the opening that way you can provide ebay proof that the item hasn't arrived and it's been way to long

or inquire it with Karama since you ordered a few items from him before and it came


----------



## Arif Ahmed Masood

Dear Sir, Good Morning, I ordered an Item from China,2 months before,but still not reached to me, (My order Number is 1463131810) When I traced my order number it is showing location as " DUBAI SORTING CENTER ", Please Help, as since 1 month,the item is there in DUBAI SORTING CENTER & the main problem is i don't no whom to contact & how, Please Advice, Best Regards, Arif..... /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

Arif Ahmed Masood said:


> Dear Sir, Good Morning, I ordered an Item from China,2 months before,but still not reached to me, (My order Number is 1463131810) When I traced my order number it is showing location as " DUBAI SORTING CENTER ", Please Help, as since 1 month,the item is there in DUBAI SORTING CENTER & the main problem is i don't no whom to contact & how, Please Advice, Best Regards, Arif..... /snip/


Welcome to the forum. Please read the forum rules before posting again - posting personal contact details is not permitted. Karama Post Office is the sorting centre. You can google it to find the location. Good luck on retrieving your package.


----------



## 123Abc

*Restricted items*

Please can anyone explain to me weather they do check for prohibited items at the sorting centre and if they do and it is the reason why your package has not reach you and you went to the office to claim it what will happen will you get In trouble with the authority.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Try putting your tracking number in the Emirates Post tracking website, my stuff usually ends up at Al Ras Post Office in Diera


----------



## Ogri750

123Abc said:


> Please can anyone explain to me weather they do check for prohibited items at the sorting centre and if they do and it is the reason why your package has not reach you and you went to the office to claim it what will happen will you get In trouble with the authority.


Yes they do, whether it is via post or using Shop and Ship. 

Simple answer, don't order prohibited items


----------



## musleh husam

*order track*

Dear 
can you check to me about the 
Order number : 72394003749201
Tracking number : RI806478161CN

I contacted the relative post and they inform me This order tracked already to your center
my contact number is +971(50)660 8394


Good day


----------



## agaptuschina83

Good day every one, i ordered an item from Canada going to Nigeria through Purolator shipping company, but the item has been in Dubai sorting center for 2weeks now, what could be the problem and is a Phone for a wedding present... will i still get my package back? is a phone a prohibited item in Dubai too?


----------

